# Degree vs Certifications



## Peerkon (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey,

I am finishing up a 2 year Computer Information System Diploma and I have the opportunity to transfer and receive a CS degree for another two years.

I'm pretty sure I want to work in the field of security so I am wondering would it be more beneficial to get my Degree or just get a bunch of certificates like Security +, Cisco, etc...

Thanks


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

It's extremely difficult (if not impossible) to just jump right into IT security. Most people start out with an entry-level IT job and work up to IT security, generally by first being a desktop support tech, then a server administrator, then a network administrator. Even with a bunch of book learning and certificatations, one cannot possibly hope to secure what one has never administered... and employers know that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Peerkon (Mar 3, 2012)

I understand that I can not just start out in IT security, but to get there what would be the best route for me after I receive my diploma, to study and receive a degree or to get security based certifications?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

imo, the degree gives more options in many different fields where as a certification is more specific and limited. Get the degree and then get certified as needed or wanted. May cost more but it gives many more career options.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Try to stick with the degree first but if you can try to get what they call a sandwich degree. Meaning (based on a 4 year degree) Your spend two years, work for a year then do two more years.

Means you will have experience in the field and have your degree.


----------



## Peerkon (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks guys for your response, I think I'm going to get my degree then certifications later on. Just curious what certifications should I work towards?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You should pursue entry-level certifications, such as the A+, Network+, and the Microsoft client exams (MCP on Windows XP, MCTS on Windows Vista, and/or MCTS on Windows 7). Then get some real-world IT experience. 

Eventually, you'll be allowed to help with server administration (if not in your first position, hopefully in your next). After you've gotten some server admin experience, go after the more advanced Microsoft certifications (MCSA/MCSE and/or MCITP).

As you go, certify on what you have experience doing (NOT on what you WANT to be doing). For example, pursue the CCNA after you've got a little experience administering Cisco routers. Pursue security certifications (Security+, SSCP, CISSP) after you've got experience with IT security. If you certify on what you have experience doing, you'll have no question as to what certifications you should be pursuing.


----------

